# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  THành quả ngày mưa tầm tả

## GunSrose

chụp bằng cái dt cùi bắp ae xem vui nhé

----------


## GunSrose

bữa nay tiệm vắng khách,buồn buồn đi dạo kiếm đồ....đi chơi lại kiếm dc đồ thật....hihi





còn nguyên code luôn mới ghê...mấy bác xem vui
8/10/2016...lụm đống ve chai về vậy

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác chuyển nghề sửa xe máy nhanh đi cả triệu cái xe đang chờ các bác :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> bữa nay tiệm vắng khách,buồn buồn đi dạo kiếm đồ....đi chơi lại kiếm dc đồ thật....hihi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> còn nguyên code luôn mới ghê...mấy bác xem vui


Cụ chủ cho em hỏi ngu tẹo ạ. Có phải đây là bộ đồ lục giác đa năng khong ah?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ chủ cho em hỏi ngu tẹo ạ. Có phải đây là bộ đồ lục giác đa năng khong ah?


Bộ đồng hồ đo lỗ đó cụ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Thước đo đường kinh trong mà bác . mỗi một đường kính lắp một cái  đầu đo vào cho phù hợp

----------


## Nam CNC

đo runout lổ hay so sánh kích thước lổ thì đúng hơn , chứ đó kích thước đường kính thì không đo được đâu vì trên cây thước không có con số nào thể hiện ngoài cái đồng hô so nhảy nhảy.

----------


## GunSrose

2 bộ này chuyên dùng đo lỗ duong kinh tròn,đo da giác(tam giác,lục giác) lỗ trong,quan trọng là cái đế trượt phía sau sẽ quyết dịnh loại lỗ sẽ đo....tuỳ vào cách đo(có dịp gia công mấy món bát giác e sẽ làm cái clip,ko ae lại bảo e chém gió),
Anh Nam nói đúng cách sử dụng rồi đo,nếu dùng nó ko sẽ ko lấy thông số được...mấy bác phải set 0 cung tròn cần lấy số trước,sang số wa panme,sau đó (tiện,mài,xoáy,phay)....theo số trên panme,rồi cuối cùng so với mốc 0 ban đầu,chinh xac 99,9%(0.01mm là dung sai cho phép)....có thể dùng nó để kt 1 số chi tiết có duong kính tròn trên cnc

----------

Luyến

----------


## GunSrose

> đo runout lổ hay so sánh kích thước lổ thì đúng hơn , chứ đó kích thước đường kính thì không đo được đâu vì trên cây thước không có con số nào thể hiện ngoài cái đồng hô so nhảy nhảy.


A nam được cái chính xác...,phải dùng e nó cùng panme mới lấy thông số được

----------


## GunSrose

> các bác chuyển nghề sửa xe máy nhanh đi cả triệu cái xe đang chờ các bác


hihi,e chỉ sửa oto,xe tai thui àh,e mà nhảy qua cái món đó là toi luôn...

----------


## GunSrose

cứ ngày mưa là có vài món ngâm cứu...ae xem vui

----------


## vietnguyen9065

> hihi,e chỉ sửa oto,xe tai thui àh,e mà nhảy qua cái món đó là toi luôn...




Mấy bộ giống như vầy nè anh Trung. Mà 18-35, 35-60....150 không có hộp

----------


## GunSrose

àh...loại này là cần nhỏ...có gì PM dùm a loại 35-60...100 cái Việt...tại mấy loại đó a dùng nhiều lắm

----------

